# Harbor freight lathe not for me



## NormG

All that work and then to no avail, hope you next lathe is a much better tool


----------



## Wildwood

I am confused by the video, watched it twice motor worked at the end of the video. Did you return the lathe for a refund or exchange?

In the video talked and show us a pin which you lay on the bed than reassemble headstock without putting the pin back in. Motor did run at the end of the video, what happened?

Do like you telling folks to check alignment after rotating the headstock. Bet not many folks want uninstall & reinstall the headstock every time.


----------



## RichM

@ Wildwood, Refund, I could stop the motor with my hand, If I put the pin back in it would have put the head stock off center again, there were two pins, I am not sure where you get that you would need to remove the head stock every time that is why you would do the work in the first place, so you do not have to worry about the alignment any more,

as for "do I like telling people to check alignment " What?

Sorry the video confused you.


----------



## Wildwood

Did not hear you say did not need that pin, did think after you said made an adjustment to base plate would reinsert that pin. Was not sure what adjustment you made. Also you talk about pins in the headstock which assume go into that base plate which do not see but understood. You gave a great presentation, because I got little confused no big deal!

Yes everyone should check head/tailstock alignment on a new lathe. Procedure you used is nice to know because it fixed your problem. Always re-check alignment on swivel & sliding headstocks lathes after moving just makes sense.

JMHO should always check alignment with tailstock locked down! Learned that from my old delta 12×36' lathe. You could actually see it move into alignment. Do look for adjustments that can be made at the tailstock.

Economy lathes come with inexpensive drive and live centers eyeball them before installing into Morse taper. Make sure those centers are properly seated. Always clean both centers & Morse tapers before checking alignment.

When mounting a lathe to a stand or bench always use equal torque down bolts/screws evenly.

Have walked into my local HF and found same lathe there without a headstock couple times now guess now know one reason why! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ripthorn

Too bad it didn't pan out for you. I got this same lathe a few months ago and it has been working like a champ. The headstock and tailstock are misaligned by perhaps 1/64-1/32 or so, but I don't sweat that on a wood lathe. On my metal lathe, that would be completely unacceptable, but when turning something by hand on a wood lathe, from rectangular stock, I personally don't worry about it. Would I love a nicer lathe? Sure. Am I willing to fork over the cash? Nope, seeing as how I don't use a lathe all that much.


----------



## b2rtch

I have one and I am happy with it. 
This is what I did with it:


----------



## OSU55

Not sure about alignment being a "common problem" with this lathe. Mine was just fine, and I've only heard it mentioned one other time. There is enough play in the tail stock to get the two out of alignment a little, but it has not been any problem. Biggest issue is to lube the pulleys so the speed adjustment lever doesn't have to be pounded on which then breaks things. Sorry about your bad motor luck. I'm extremely pleased with the performance of mine for $180.


----------



## b2rtch

" I'm extremely pleased with the performance of mine for $180." 
Same here.
And yes lube the pulleys shaft with dry-molykote.( no grease or oil as it goes and the belts and it catches the dust)


----------

